# Best Beer Drinking Anthems



## ryanator (11/8/05)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering what everyone out there listens to when having a few drinks.

I'm having a BIG beer drinking session at my house on the weekend and need some good drinking music.

What's your favourite beer drinking music/song? :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## ozbrewer (11/8/05)

do a search on lime ware or what ever, look for the perfect country song by david allen coe.....its a ripper, its god drinking, getting drunk, trucks trains and mums.....good song



but any country song about getting drunk is good


----------



## voota (11/8/05)

Alcohol by the porkers is good if you're into ska. The pogues also have an extensive collection of (great) drinking songs.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/05)

Chumbawamba, Tub-Thumping Song is good. 

Anything by the Dropkick Murphys, Pogues, The Business are pretty good too.

Warren -


----------



## beer slayer (11/8/05)

Ryanator
You can't have a big drink without a bit of good old fashioned aussie rock. Get the national anthem by Cold Chisel Khe Sanh  Raditors, Midnight oil.. A few beers and a good sing a long with your mates. That life!!!

Have a few for me
:beer: 
BS


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/05)

beer slayer said:


> Ryanator
> You can't have a big drink without a bit of good old fashioned aussie rock. Get the national anthem by Cold Chisel Khe Sanh  Raditors, Midnight oil.. A few beers and a good sing a long with your mates. That life!!!
> 
> Have a few for me
> ...




Radiators? ... Sweet. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## ryanator (11/8/05)

Dropkick Murphys!

Why didn't I think of that?

Got their "Sing Loud, Sing Proud!" CD. It's unreal. Best CD for drinking a few pints with.

I'll have have to drag out some good Aussie rock too.

:beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/05)

Radio Birdman aren't too shabby either. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## ryanator (11/8/05)

Radio Birdman...

I've heard the name but havn't heard the music. I'll have to suss it out.

Gonna have to crank a bit of Fu Manchu. Good old 70's style surfer rock!


----------



## dickTed (12/8/05)

Hey ozbrewer. The song you're referring to is You Never Even Called Me By My Name, but he has an even better drinking song called You Can Count On Beer.

He does heaps of drinkin songs - DRUNK, Drink Canada Dry, Drank My Wife Away, Tennessee Whiskey and Jack Daniels If You Please (Knock Me To My Knees) are a few

Then of course there's his two well produced X-rated albums. Now they're good drinkin songs - Pussy Whipped Again, Cum Stains On The Pillow, etc.


----------



## Gough (12/8/05)

Anything by the Pogues. Dropkick Murphy's are just pale (very :lol: ) imitations... h34r: 
When Shane MacGowan finally dies they'll be able to fuel the next generation space shuttle to the moon and back on the residual alcohol in his body. The man likes a drink and know how to write a mean song, what can I say...

Shawn.


----------



## Kramer (12/8/05)

ACDC I have all their albums and just play them non stop when I have session with some friends!

Kramer


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Wot dat yer be say'n aboot me Shawn me lad?

:lol: :lol: Mmmm... nicotine fingers.

Warren -


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

Ya got to chuck Sham 69's "hurry up harry" in there some where as well. Great drinking song. Actually - the whole album "That's life" is a great one when your having a few beers. Great story !!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Plastic Man said:


> Ya got to chuck Sham 69's "hurry up harry" in there some where as well. Great drinking song. Actually - the whole album "That's life" is a great one when your having a few beers. Great story !!!
> [post="71466"][/post]​



Sham 69? Very respectable. How's about Borstal Breakout? :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (12/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Wot dat yer be say'n aboot me Shawn me lad?
> 
> :lol: :lol: Mmmm... nicotine fingers.
> 
> ...



Damn that's a good look :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

In the womens prison
There are seventy women
And I wish it was with them
That I did dwell
Then that auld triangle could go jingle-jangle
All along the banks of the royal canal

:beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (12/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> In the womens prison
> There are seventy women
> And I wish it was with them
> That I did dwell
> ...



Ah, a tear to the eye  We always ended the night with the Auld Triangle (not that our version was a patch on Shane's of course...). 
Nothing like a pub full of Newcastle drunks belting it out at the top of their lungs... A horrible sound really :lol: It is only a quarter to ten, but suddenly I could really go a Guinness  

Shawn


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

lets also throw in Stiff Little Fingers in the same vein. I chucked Inflammable Material on the other day. Still an absolute classic !!

(and Peter and the Test Tube Baby's, Exploited, Chron Gen, English Dogs, Conflict, GBH, UK Subs, Anti no where league, Cockney rejects, Newtown Neurotics, Sub Humans, and even the Pistols....Arrhhh - when Punk was really Punk !!)


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

The plastic has taste.  

Don't leave out Buzzcocks, Cocksparrer & The Damned as well.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Gough said:


> Newcastle drunks belting it out at the top of their lungs... A horrible sound really :lol: It is only a quarter to ten, but suddenly I could really go a Guinness
> 
> Shawn
> [post="71472"][/post]​




'Tis not a pretty picture I'm generating here. :blink: 

The Guiness definitely sounds like a plan though. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (12/8/05)

How's about a quick dose of the Wurzels (all things in moderation). The old Champion Dung Spreader aways goes down with a hoot.

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Or perhaps Peter Pentland. Me Beaut Little Fergie Tractor... Begad she goes like the clappers. :beer: 

Not bad at all. Ted Egan never hurts for a bit of drinking too Anyone who can play music on a stubbie box gets my vote. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (12/8/05)

Jeez, you'll be going for Chad Morgan next :lol: His teeth are almost as good as Shane's :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Nothing wrong with the ol Sheik from Scrubby Creek. :lol: 

I didn't need a glass
I just lay there on the grass
underneath the keg and then turned on the tap. 

:beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (12/8/05)

Trust the Novocastrians to know all the drinking songs.

Anything by *Tankard* on the Chemical Invasion album esp. their ode to the Reinheitsgebot, "...stop the *chemical invasion*".

GG Allin - "We love to drink and party hard. We're not afraid to fight and we're not afraid to die", and many others including "Hanging out with Jim (Beam)"

Mr Floppy - "Homebrew - Don't give a stuff what you do. I'm gonna drink my homebrew".

Cycle Sluts from Hell - "I wish you were a beer". :beerbang: 

Mojo Nixon - "Are U drinking with me Jesus", and some other beer-inspired songs (I'm certain) such as "Don Henley must Die", "Shane's Dentist (is going down to the pub)" and "Orenthal James (OJ Simpson) was a mighty bad man".

Anything that rocks from the Hard-ons or DOA, Bad Brains, Massappeal or Frenzal Rhomb (Ship of beers, We're going out tonight, and their excellent cover of My City of Sydney). :beer: 

Enough for now. Must go back to work.

Seth out


----------



## ryanator (12/8/05)

Gonna definately be cranking "Punisher" by Frenzal Rhomb.

"WHAT A CHAMPION! WHAT A PUNISHER!"

Early AFI (Answer That And Stay Fashionable) is good when your drunk and loud.

:beerbang:


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

Seth

Massappeal - great call. Listen to straight edge while getting pissed !!

Saw Hard Ons support Mass Appeal at the Vulcan one night in Sydney. Place got destroyed. I don't think it ever had bands again !! Great night.


----------



## Weizguy (12/8/05)

Never thought of Massappeal as straightedge. Not with a song that has a chorus of "pull more cones, pull more cones, pull more, pull more"... and so on.

The last time I saw the band, the lead singer certainly denied liking the song, so maybe there was a transformation after the "Nobody Likes a Thinker" album. If anyone has the first album, please scan and post the cover art, then tell me they are straightedge.

Seth


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

Seth

Yeah - Randy, Brett and Kevin were pretty straight edge from memory about that time. Dead Heads was actually an anti drug song. The drummer Darren, was not straight edge - way from it I think. Maybe why he didn't last too long in teh band - though I reckon was the best drummer they ever had.

Nobody Likes a Thinker must be one of the best hardcore albums ever. Great drinking music - whatever the politics.!!


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

This tape would be a great one to sink a few to.....

http://www.ar.com.au/~zandrah/_/mns/shows/punk/punk.html


----------



## ryanator (12/8/05)

Crikey!

A lot of heavy stuff for the brain there. Static-X always gets gets me amped up. Love the mix of heavy guitars with techno samples.


----------



## Jazman (12/8/05)

Led zepplin,deep purple,rainbow,nad the late stevie ray vaughan


----------



## chris_76 (12/8/05)

My mates and I always love kicking on to Band on every corner - The Whitlams about 3 quarters of the way through the night. It always sounds good no matter how drunk we are and how much we sing along


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/8/05)

Jazman said:


> the late stevie ray vaughan
> [post="71625"][/post]​



Saw him twice in Melb. 84 & 86... the man was done too soon,    

Warren -


----------

